# Happy Birthday Moustress (for real this time)



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a great day 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy birthday moustress!! hope you have a fab day and get spoiled rotten!!!!!! :happybirthday


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Heehee! Thanks!

I'm ego scanning; I figured with the time dif it's already my b-day over there. I've go 37 min. left before I become even more incredibly old than I already am; how this happened is a puzzle to me as I tried very hard in my 20's and thirties to wear it all out. It was a bad job, as I never managed to pick up any unhealthy vices.

Ego-scanning is probably a self explanatory term but it dates back to the days when SF fans belonged to APA's *Amateur Press Associations* in which each would contribute on a monthly, say, basis, and lots of folks would scan the issue first to see what other folks had to say to or about them.

The Internet has created so many new opportunities to ego scan! Ain't it grand!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol happy birthday


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

She thinks she's the Queen, two birthdays and all :lol: :lol:

Happy _*real*_ birthday Moustress, have a wonderful day
xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Happy birthday you fruit loop  lol

Hope you have a fantastic day xXx


----------

